
JQuery Mobile Beta 1 Released | jQuery Mobile - sant0sk1
http://jquerymobile.com/blog/2011/06/20/jquery-mobile-beta-1-released/
======
njl
I built <http://spotwoo.com> in a couple of days using jQuery Mobile. Some
weird gotchas, but I really enjoyed how quickly I could make something that
looked decent. Congrats to the jQuery Mobile team.

I've got a couple of clients who've been mumbling about needing mobile apps,
and I'm probably going to steer them to jQuery Mobile instead.

~~~
enjo
What's the target for that? It's pretty unusable on my android (incredible)
phone. Looks interesting tho!

~~~
njl
It's passable on my OG Droid. It was a weekend hack, and I need to revisit it
with an eye towards speeding things up. Overuse of the Google Maps Javascript
API is probably the source of a lot of the pokiness...

~~~
trezor
As an Android-user, web-apps which seems made to mimick the iPhone-look really
turns me off (and I say that as a former iPhone-user).

Aesthetic nitpicking aside, it doesn't work very well on my Samsung Galaxy S
(GT-I9000, international model) running CM7. The rendered page is wider than
the actual screen and you are not allowed to scroll sideways to see what you
are missing.

Once logged in, scrolling vertically causes a full page-update and then all of
a sudden the screen-width has adapted. It definitely feels clunky and a bit
... slow, even on what should be a reasonably powerful phone.

Hopefully some of these are issues which can be fixed. Seems like a useful
enough service otherwise.

------
WrkInProgress
Still a bit jarring/jerky when it comes to specific transitions but it's
fantastic work for a Beta, and they've come a long way in a short time.

Looking forward to hopefully Android 3.0 support.

------
peram
Its a great platform but I am still finding the animations to be slow and
buttons to be a little less responsive, particularly on the blackberrry
platform but also on the iOS platform. This is forcing me to explore Sencha
Touch. I would rather stick to jQuery mobile (for simplicity) than learn a new
framework. Hopefully when its out of beta?

------
CoffeeDregs
Gotta love any useful-awesome-open-source technology, but I'd also love to ask
the following question: how does this differ from Sencha Touch? Is it library
versus framework?

Obviously, I know the two differ, but I'm not sure of the benefits of jQuery
Mobile (besides developer mindshare (which is nothing to be sneezed at)). I
use jQuery lots in (clients') smart websites and I use ExtJS/SenchaTouch for
RIAs. Is that breakdown still valid? Has jQuery Mobile become a consistent,
unified development platform for RIAs? Or is jQueryMobile an awesome mobile
Javascript library? Or am I missing some greater point? (<\- likely)

~~~
angryasian
this biggest issues is the licensing with Sencha/Extjs vs jquery mobile. I
would stick with jquery to be safe or understand your product and hopefully
any future uses of your product. They had issues in the past.

<http://pablotron.org/?cid=1556> \- old but relevant.

------
dgeb
I used jQuery Mobile to build the mobile web interface for
<http://IOUmate.com> because I really like the general approach jQM is taking.
It allows you to build a mobile view to a web app instead of creating a
separate, monolithic mobile app. jQM makes it easy to provide device-optimized
views for URLs instead of requiring custom URLs for different devices. This
makes all the difference for an app like I.O.U. Mate which sends out
notification emails with plenty of links to different resources (in our case,
friends and IOUs). These links just work (without redirects) whether they're
opened from a desktop or mobile mail client.

I'm looking forward to upgrading I.O.U. Mate to jQM beta very soon, since
there have definitely been a few rough spots with page transitions and
navigation. However, I'm very impressed with the progress that's been made
with each release and the overall direction of the project. Nice work, jQM
team!

------
aqrashik
I've built a webapp for designing websites in jQuery Mobile at
<http://www.mobjectify.com>

If you're using or evaluating jQM for a project, I would love to get feedback
about how useful the tool would be to you.

~~~
p0larboy
great job with the interface.. I can see myself doing some quick mock-up for
my client using this tool..

~~~
aqrashik
Thanks

------
hopeless
It looks like an improvement over the alpha but it's still pretty horrible to
use on iOS + iPhone 4:

Click a link... loading message appears. Wait. Loading message disappears.
Pause. View scrolls to the top. User is now totally lost & confused. Has the
new page loaded? Pause. View now slides over to the new page. Page wobbles
around if like me you were scrolling around the previous view to try and
understand where you were. I did this 3-4 times before I gave up exploring the
demo site.

Based on the demo sites alone, Sencha Touch is still the outright winner in
terms of end-user experience. Which is a little unfortunate because I might
prefer JQuery for both desktop and mobile-optimised sites

~~~
va_coder
I agree. But time is on their side. The mobile OSes and browsers on them will
only get faster over time.

------
rushabh
Great job - I didn't like the ajax spinner in the central overlay - a facebook
like ajax indicator on the element that was clicked would be cool.

------
gspyrou
jQuery Mobile + PhoneGap was used for developing Athens Airport Info for
Android
[https://market.android.com/details?id=eu.plusapps.athens.air...](https://market.android.com/details?id=eu.plusapps.athens.airport)

------
dsharp
JQuery Mobile is amazing. Great work guys! D Sharp Diabetes will be launching
soon using JQM. <http://dsharpdiabetes.com>

------
hxf148
Keep up the great work. We are looking at jQuery Mobile for
<http://infostripe.com> and am impressed by this update.

------
karanbhangui
awesome job guys, it's improved a lot!

~~~
jjm
Yeah, it has gotten much better in the last two months!

------
Raphael
Animations are slow, but I like the look when it's not moving.

------
gcb
imho, they are going the wrong way.

the feeling they pass is that 99% of the work is to hide the url bar with
convoluted ajax hooks. Just adds programming complexity and bugs. On dolphin
browser (most common android one) you see the url bar all the time, unless you
are on desktop mode. go figure.

I love the work they did on the styling though. Use for the all my mobile
sites.

~~~
john-n
> On dolphin browser (most common android one) More common than the default
> android browser? Would be curious to see any figures on this.

